# Scarier Things Than Ghosts



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 5, 2014)

Spiders. Have gotten at least 3 spider bites on my face since living here. Resulting in great big volcano shaped welts hollow in the middle that hurt until they pop like cysts. But that's not the scary part. The scary part is trying to fall asleep and suddenly remembering spiders seem to be crawling over my face as I sleep. I'll take a ghost over spiders any day.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Nov 5, 2014)

Have had spiders descend on their webs literally between my eyeball and the monitor.  Killed a black widow looking one absent hourglass inches from my hand picking up the phone the other night. When I squish em I leave their corpses on the wall as a warning to other spiders.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 5, 2014)

You need a tarantula hawk.


----------



## shart_attack (Nov 5, 2014)




----------

